# Jessica Stam @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 11/16/06 (x8)



## AMUN (18 Nov. 2006)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Nov. 2006)

Super scharfe Bilder!!!! :drip: 
Bei den pics muß ich mich einfach bedanken!!!

PS: bin schon auf das Video gespannt, wird aber schwierig sein es schon zu bekommen!! Ich habe es zumindest noch nicht entdeckt. Wird sich aber bald ändern denn CBS überträgt die Show ja am 5.12.!! 

Liebe Grüße aus dem heute sehr trüben Niederösterreich!
Tobi


----------



## cloudbox (16 Mai 2010)

Nice pics!


----------

